

Dear EarthLink Customer Support - bdfh42
http://www.charlespetzold.com/blog/2010/01/Dear-EarthLink-Customer-Support.html

======
jrmurad
404: "The requested URL /blog/2010/01/Dear-EarthLink-Customer-Support.html was
not found on this server."

going directly to <http://www.charlespetzold.com/> yields a placeholder
saying:

"This domain is powered by EarthLink Web Hosting."

~~~
thaumaturgy
Not for me, at the moment.

It's very likely there's a DNS conflict. EarthLink probably never removed his
records from their DNS servers, so Earthlink customers (and anyone else that
uses EarthLink DNS) is getting a different result than others are.

...although, I can't corroborate that on 207.69.188.185, .186, or .187, so
maybe not. But I do find it hard to believe that Earthlink "hijacked" anyone's
domain name.

------
bdfh42
This happened to Charles Petzold! A living programming god. Time for the
flaming torches and pitchforks if you live anywhere near Atlanta.

------
Semiapies
The drop in customer service quality from Mindspring to EarthLink after that
acquisition was rough; I bailed after a couple of years.

------
arantius
The article doesn't provide any details; I'm quite curious _how_ this
happened. And how did it stop?

